# JPA - Query.getResultList() Frage



## megachucky (8. Jun 2007)

Hallo. 

Habe eine EJB, in der ich folgende Methode habe:


```
public Collection getCarsForGeneralInspections() {

....

Query q = em.createNamedQuery("getCarsForInspection");
List l = q.getResultList();
		
return l;

}
```

Das funktioniert auch soweit. Nur möchte ich eigentlich eine Collection<XYZ> zurückgeben. 

Also:

List<XYZ> l = q.getResultList();

Dies kompiliert zwar auch, allerdings kommt dann beim Client beim Auslesen der Liste ein Fehler.


Gibt es eine Lösung für dieses Problem? Zur Not würde ich es halt so lassen, gefällt mir aber nicht so gut 


Danke für Tips.


----------



## SlaterB (8. Jun 2007)

welcher Fehler? bei welchem Befehl?
was ist XYZ (Klasse oder Interface)?
was für eine Klasse haben die Objekte in der Liste?
list.get(0).getClass().getName()


----------



## megachucky (8. Jun 2007)

Also ich hab nun nochmal das JAR erstellt, um den Fehler zu reproduzieren, nun geht es  !??!

Naja, soll mir auch recht sein... Danke trotzdem.


----------



## megachucky (8. Jun 2007)

Wie ich nun gemerkt habe, kommt der Fehler nur manchmal, willkürlich:

NoSuchElementException

XYZ ist eine Klasse.

Sobald der Client auf die Collection zugreift kommt manchmal der Fehler. 
Wenn ich zwei veschiedene Collection nacheinander mit zwei Iteratoren durchgehe, kommt manchmal schon beim ersten der Fehler, manchmal beim zweiten, oder es gehen beide...


----------

